# YumYum Red Diesel, Yellow Skink, Blue Cheese



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 1, 2008)

*I have finally got everything in order enough to start posting a journal of my 2nd grow. My first grow was plagued with misshippmments and me putting the"cart before the horse" as they would say. I started my plants and was expecting my light to show up in the right time (I already had the HomeBox) well I got the light BUT the Ballast was wrong! and the people that sold it to me "had no idea" so to make a real, real long story short I was forced to keep the plants under floro's for a month to long (I know some people grow all in floro but I was not set up properly) so they beanstalked. I still got around 6 oz., at least that paid for the beans.

This grow I decided to just get feminized beans and not even bother trying to save $ on a "roll of the dice" - seeds are not cheap! (as you know) So, I like to have a variety I chose Barney Farms "Red Deisel" hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-red-diesel-feminized-back-in-stock-2632-p.asp
and Barney Farms "Blue Cheese" hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-blue-cheese-feminized-2634-p.asp
and last but not least Green House "Lemon Skunk" hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-house-seeds-lemon-skunk-feminized-back-in-stock-2658-p.asp
* 
*I have 2 each going you see in the pics I am still waiting for the final "Blue Cheese" to show herself. I figured these will all grow well together so what the heck. My set up is a HomeBox XL (I have a HB XS behind it for germ) with a 1000w digital system (you can see the ballast in the top left corner)and finally I have a old refer that I use to store my nutes and supplies along with being a great place to dry and cure..

Thanks for stopping in and taking a look at my journal and if you have any comments PLEASE, PLEASE speak up! I can take criticism...
*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 1, 2008)

*Here is some of my last grow, the one in the middle of the first pic is a "THC bomb" - it is all a alright stone, the one on the left is a "Blueberry" (this plant had 13 and 15 leaf leaves (I don't know if that is normal but it was cool looking), the one on the left is a "Afgahn/Mazar - ended up real fluffy BUT real stony, and finally on the bottom left you can see a "Mango" - real nice high. All of these suffered due o my inexperience and the lights being all messed up. I ended up with just 4 females out of 12 beans! this is why I went with feminized.*


*A note on this grow: I know the light was to close, I was just trying to finish up and learn from my mistakes so I could just start over....*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*off to a great start :48: green mojofor beautiful ladies eace:*


----------



## 84VW (Dec 2, 2008)

i'll be watching this for the Lemon Skunk

i would like to try that next


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 2, 2008)

*Yes, I am excited about that. That is the Lemon Skunk in the close up.. *


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 3, 2008)

*Here are the girl at 3 days - still waitjng for the final Blue Cheese...*:watchplant:


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 7, 2008)

those plants in flower look good cant wait to see the rest of the line up got some nice strains going


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 7, 2008)

*The girls at 6 days, the Blue Cheese just broke ground today...

I ordered Mylar for my room a couple days ago...
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2008)

*YumYum*..GREEN MOJO  4U..why the Milar?  that tent has Panda film doesnt it?  those are looking very good..and your first grow was great as well..just look like you could of lowered the light to help with the stretch..Pulling up milk crate to :watchplant:  KEEP M GREEN  :bolt::bong:


----------



## JBonez (Dec 7, 2008)

im gonna be ordering a homebox, how do you like it so far?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 7, 2008)

*im liking :hubba:*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 7, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *YumYum*..GREEN MOJO  4U..why the Milar?  that tent has Panda film doesnt it?  those are looking very good..and your first grow was great as well..just look like you could of lowered the light to help with the stretch..Pulling up milk crate to :watchplant:  KEEP M GREEN  :bolt::bong:



*The Mylar is to brighten things up a bit. I got a good deal on the tent because  HB messed up on the white on the inside, if you look you can see it is a little on the grey side so mylar will make up 4 the discolor (and it is fairly cheap) 
My first grow was full of problems and essentially became a test run and the plants basically got away from me, this grow ITS ON !:hubba:


*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2008)

okay did not see the grey in color..Glad you got a deal..and Milar is cheap..IMO..i buy it by the 150 foot roll..I change my flower room every harvest  and Veg  maybe every 3 months..It will make a diffrence in there..And I feel your excitement my friend..Thanks..Lets get it on!!!!   KEEP M GREEN


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 7, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> im gonna be ordering a homebox, how do you like it so far?



*
I don't have any complaints *:hubba:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 9, 2008)

*The ladies at 8 days - the last Blue Cheese will be in tomorrow. The back 2 with the yellow toothpicks are the GH Lemon Skunk and are coming along nicely (the one always do as a close up is also Lemon Skunk). Next grow I am going to venture into DWC ...* :hubba:


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Dec 10, 2008)

very nice start man, here's some green mojo for ya.. really looking forward to watchin them, pullin up a crate.. also, are they all indica's??


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 12, 2008)

*Here are the ladies at 12 days. I am noticing that the second Yellow Skunk (next to the big one) looks a little droopy, is it just me being a paranoid parent  Thay are on 18/6 and the ph is 6.5 - 6.8 - no nutes yet - the temps are 75 - 80 and rh around 50% +-

Any pointers from the pros?

Yes, that is the final Blue Cheese - she is about a week behind...*


*One last thing I forgot, these girls (specially the Skunks) are starting to have a danky smell ... *


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 14, 2008)

*I got my Mylar yesterday and put it up today, I figured I would take a pic of my tent and show you. What a difference the mylar made! :holysheep: The thing in the right corner is my heater/ a/c / dehumidifier I have to deal with 115 -120 degree weather up here and the ONLY way to keep my room cool was to get a portable unit like this + it serves as a good heater/fan 2, and a good de-humidifier - it takes up room but it is worth the 2 plants worth of space, besides, I am staying legit :hubba: and, growing year round at 6 plants at a time is plenty enough 4 me - I only give it to my close friends... *:ccc::bong:


*The ladies are 2 weeks...:watchplant:*


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 14, 2008)

looking great so far. i had a buddy who cropped some red diesel and ended up getting 4 oz off 5 plants under 400hps. so i'm really looking forward to seeing these babies grow


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 14, 2008)

rippinthewidow said:
			
		

> looking great so far. i had a buddy who cropped some red diesel and ended up getting 4 oz off 5 plants under 400hps. so i'm really looking forward to seeing these babies grow




*Hoping to get more out of this, 4oz. seems like a small yield , specially off of 5 plants, **what breeder where they from? **I know that the breeders over inflate a bit BUT... here is what they claim*

Bred to increase potency and weight while keeping the distinctive taste of Diesel. This plant will grow to medium height with very strong side branches of resin filled colas that need room to grow. The effect is trippy and powerful.
Orientation: Feminized
Quantity: 5 cannabis seeds or 10 marijuana seeds pack
Type: Sativa / Indica
Genetics: Californian Indica / NYCD
* Yield: Optimum indoor. 500 gr/m2*
Indoor Height: 60 -* 70 cm
Indoor flowering time: 65 to 75 days
Outdoor harvest time: Mid October
THC: 19 % CBD: 1.1 %


*These plants are doing very good and are in the best environmental conditions I can provide (I hope) - they are also under a 1000w... *


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah they were the barney's farm red diesel feminized, but they used two gallon bags and had very limited space


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 17, 2008)

looking nice, have u you repoted them yet? thats nice, i want some lemon skunk, are they greenhouse seeds lemon skunk? i think that lemon skunk won the cannabis cup this year. any how, keepem green bro, i will keep up with your grow, mine is all ready in the flowering stage. i got some Super Sliver haze, can't watie to see the yeild from them. they are all ready like 6 foot tall an flowering for a bout a week.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 17, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> looking nice, have u you repoted them yet? thats nice, i want some lemon skunk, are they greenhouse seeds lemon skunk? i think that lemon skunk won the cannabis cup this year. any how, keepem green bro, i will keep up with your grow, mine is all ready in the flowering stage. i got some Super Sliver haze, can't watie to see the yeild from them. they are all ready like 6 foot tall an flowering for a bout a week.


*
Thanks WG, yes I transplanted last night my plants where root bound (something I just learned about) I will post more pics when they come out of shock. They are GH Lemon Skunk (these are the ones that I am m ost excited about) I am going over to check you girls out now, I want to try some of those SSH beans, are they the GH seeds?*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

:watchplant:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 20, 2008)

*Tomorrow 4u :watchplant: I will post more pics (I will always post on Sundays) They all liked the transplant and are looking good :hubba: I also gave them their first feeding yesterday and they seem to like that also . I already ordered my molasses to start that on week 4....*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

GREEN MOJO  your way:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2008)

Great looking start!  Throwing some of that *GREEN MOJO* your way:aok:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 21, 2008)

*Here are the girls at 3 weeks,,, the Blue Cheese is 2 weeks (the small one), they all seemed to really like the transplant **... I think I was stressed out more then they where

The big Lemon Skunk is just turning out beautiful! :hubba:

I fimmed 3 of them to see how I like it...
**
The new hydro shop I went to put them on a real nice feeding program & I just gave them their first shot on molasses *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 21, 2008)

*well they certainly look happy enough after the transplant :aok:*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 21, 2008)

* Thanx UK yes, they are happy  and getting happier as I look at them (it seems) they have grown since the pic :holysheep: . I really think that the nute program I am using is making a huge difference...:hubba: These are going to be some beautiful ladies *


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 25, 2008)

man, great looking grow so far!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2008)

yes yum yum  your doing a great job...May i ask why you are useing Mollasis at an early stage?  i use Mollasis  but only in flower  starting 4th week..But thats just what I read..is there a bennefit for it in Veg  and what is it?  Thanks  and Merry Christmas...:bolt::bong:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 25, 2008)

*Thanx 4u ... I was talking with TCVG and he was saying that feeding molasses during veg is beneficial mainly for mag deficiency and I guess there is other benefits - The ladies seemed to like it... Merry Xmas! *


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 25, 2008)

225smokestack said:
			
		

> man, great looking grow so far!




*Thanks for dropping by 225! *


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 28, 2008)

*Well here are the ladies at 4 weeks  I just gave them there last veg feeding and I am thinking that I am going to flip the switch at the first of the year I went to my hydro store today and got all of their flower nutes today, I also re-did my room (again ) so I am good to go :aok:

The 10th picture shows new growth and the very tips are twisting under anyone have any suggestions

Have a safe new years everyone  :hubba:*
:woohoo:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*wow so green and lush :48: 

idk about the leaves tho ...is it the only one its happening to? *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

Your ladies are looking sweet Yum. Here is some *Green Mojo* just to keepem looking good


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 30, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> idk about the leaves tho ...is it the only one its happening to? *



*Thanx UK! yes this was the only leaf but, after I fed them they straightend out  *



			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> Your ladies are looking sweet Yum. Here is some *Green Mojo* just to keepem looking good



*Thanx PC! *


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 1, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 1, 2009)

Looking GREAT Yum! Very Healthy and lush! Great Job!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 1, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Looking GREAT Yum! Very Healthy and lush! Great Job!



*Thanx for stopping by NCH! I am still learning this is only my second real grow so, I am still playing and learning my nute schedule now the trick is keeping them looking good  .  Yours are looking great too!  :hubba: *


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 5, 2009)

*Allright here we go  I flipped the switch a few days ago and put them on their bloom nutes, they seemed to have liked them.... time will tell, but I think they are looking good, and the Lemon Skunk (the big one in the middle back) is like a freak of nature  I can almost watch it grow...

They are 5 weeks....

*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2009)

They are looking real nice Yum:aok:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 9, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 9, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> They are looking real nice Yum:aok:


 

*I ll second that   *

*:48:*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 9, 2009)

*You should see them now *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 9, 2009)

*well get them posted up so we can :doh: :giggle:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 10, 2009)

*I upgraded my browser to the new version and am having big issues (I can't upload pics w/o Firefox shutting down, amongst other things) with my laptop. I am on my other pc right now, I don't have Picassa on this pc as my wife mostly does her homework on this machine. I am taking my laptop to the shop today becuase software issues are out of my league :hubba:

I will be on, but with no pics (unless the shop fixxes my laptop in 1 day) *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 10, 2009)

What a bummer Yumyum.

Hope you can get it fixed quickly.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 10, 2009)

*Me too  besides here I do alot of stuff on it, I feel out of place w/o it :hubba:*

*it needed a tune up anyway....*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

okay...let me know when the pics are back..Cause other wise I will have to take your word 4it:rofl:  Good Luck!!:bolt::bong:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 11, 2009)

*The only pics I can do 4 now, I am still having issues that will last till the middle of the week... *

*I put them into flower on the 1st and they where 13" now look they are almost 24" *

*I also goy my mother tent up and waiting 4 the light that I ordered fro HTG* hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=49229

*The club I go to is going to have affgoo clones in Feb (I likey affgoo)*

*Thay are almost six weeks...*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice grow:aok:nice set up:aok:

What great pictures, wish my cam could do that. Or maybe it can and it is just operator error.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 12, 2009)

*thanks pc photography is something I have just been learning, my wife got me a 5 hour class as a xmas gift so I can learn everything about the camera (first class next Sat.), I have a pretty nice camera, that I have on just the basic settings (so I can upload faster) you should see the pics at full resolution *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 12, 2009)

Thats cool

I just have a cheap cheap Kodak


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 12, 2009)

what size homebox is that? and do you like it??


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 12, 2009)

looks great bro! keep up the great work. an that ant that bad of a flower jump, my haze whent from a 1 foot to 3 foot in 2 weeks!!! lol no lie gotta love sativas!!! anyhow keepem green bro!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 12, 2009)

*nice present of your ladie eace: and even nice ladie pics :48:

looking great yum yum :woohoo:*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 12, 2009)

225smokestack said:
			
		

> what size homebox is that? and do you like it??


 
*It is a HB XL and the one for my mom is a XS I love it, a little cramped to move around but, all in all I have no complaints cept I should have got the XXL *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 12, 2009)

:ciao:  Nice tent Yum Yum..looks like that light is a bit outta level:rofl::bolt::bong:


KEEP M GREEN:lama:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 13, 2009)

*Last night I was arranging my tent again (everytime I feed/water I rotate the plants) and thought it was a good picture opportunity *


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: Nice tent Yum Yum..looks like that light is a bit outta level:rofl::bolt::bong:
> 
> 
> KEEP M GREEN:lama:


 
*LOL, I just keep it there (its magnetic) because I was always moving the light up - I had to move the light up again last night + I am kinda anal *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2009)

yumyum, what beautiful plants you have.  You must be doing something right.  Don't change a thing.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 13, 2009)

*Thanks for stopping by SM  they are turning out better then I expected  - now the trick is keeping them like that, I am still very much a noob BUT I do my reading - I am a plant person, I have alot of house plants and I now have 3 Bonsai trees that I through into the mix*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> yumyum, what beautiful plants you have. You must be doing something right. Don't change a thing.


 


No Dout!!!  why not send some of that Green mojo  our way 

BeautY..:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 20, 2009)

*Well here are the ladies a few nights ago, the one I always measure is now 36" (who said plant don't double or EVEN triple?) these have been in flower for almost 3 weeks to the day - they are 6 1/2 weeks in the pics.*

*Had a super busy weekend and have still not got my laptop back (that is why I am slaking on pics) should b tomorrow or the next :hairpull: *


*I have included some porn for u to enjoy *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2009)

Looking real nice *Yum*:aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 20, 2009)

*hell yeah yum yum ,,,they are looking beautiful ,,,,and do as SM says dont change a thing  

:48:    :bong2: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 20, 2009)

:lama:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 20, 2009)

*Thanx guys :hubba:  I keep forgetting to say how nice they smell YUMYUM*


----------



## asparagas (Jan 22, 2009)

mate where do you make your clones? do you always  keep a few moms in vegging stage all the time to take your clones ?
how is your clones and vegging moms room ?please add picture of that room 
thanks dude


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 22, 2009)

asparagas said:
			
		

> mate where do you make your clones? do you always keep a few moms in vegging stage all the time to take your clones ?
> how is your clones and vegging moms room ?please add picture of that room
> thanks dude


 
*Thanx for stopping in aspargas  I started these from seed. I just got my mother room finished and will be getting some clones I want from the club I go to in FEB - all the seed I have now are feminized, So (my thinking) when I harvest I will obviously be able to find which strain I like, and then I will take clones from that strain on the next grow, I will only have room for maybe 3 moms, the 2 I am getting from the club (AffGoo & Green Crack) and 1 more that I choose.  I will have the pics of my completed mother room up later...*


----------



## ava0000 (Jan 22, 2009)

You stated you should of got the xxl homebox, why? looking to grow through homebox but don't know if I should go xl or xxl. How many five gallon buckets (dwc) can I fit in there without over crowding and last but not least who do you recommend to order from?
Thanks bro and keep that green growing!!! Your my hero...

Got a 1200.00 budget what should I do???


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 22, 2009)

*Thanx 4 stopping by ava . I should have got the XXL cause it would b easier to move around, I always move the plants around so I can work around it - when I water/feed I always pull all the plants out just so it is easier for me to water all the way around + it makes it easier for me to pick up and feel the plants, and it is also a good way for me to inspect the whole plant, it is only every 3 -4 days so I don't mind + it is my hobby so making a big ordeal about watering is no biggy - obviously the plants don't mind.*

*I have 6 5 gallon buckets and that is plenty enough for the XL - I was debating doing 7, BUT 6 is already starting to b crowded, I have removed alot of stuff from the tent to give me room (if you start at the beginning you can see) if I had a XXL I would probably do 8-9 plants just so I had some breathing room - growin 6 plants at a time is plenty enough for my own use, in the middle of FEB (ish) I will start my new run in my XS, harvest the XL, clean it up, change the light and viola start a new grow  *

*I bought both my HB's on eBay for a good deal, you have to keep looking cause they sell FAST, you can also just buy direct from the HB website* 

hxxp://www.buy-the-homebox.com/shop/


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 23, 2009)

*Got my laptop back - just trying it out  these are some pics from a few nights ago - They have grown alot since - I will take pics again when the light comes on...*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2009)

Looking real nice *Yum*:aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 23, 2009)

*yes they are! looking reeeeeeal nice :watchplant:*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here is my mother tent - when I go get my Affgoo and Green Crack clones*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 26, 2009)

*Here are the ladies, this is right before I fed them they where pretty thirsty as you can see. They are starting to get frosty *


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 26, 2009)

send a cut of that gc down here !!!


----------



## pop65 (Jan 26, 2009)

very nice grow so far i am interested to see how your blue cheese comes out  i have 5 fem barneys blue cheese waiting to go in i am going to grow mine in dwc bubblers two each in a 60ltr tub using advanced nutes high yeild grow nd bloom shedual but at about max 70% of what they say. i have recentley been growing auto flowers with good results last crop i had three lowryder2xauto ak and the yeilded seven 0z between them not bad for ten wks total time nice smoke to.i am at moment in fianl flush stage of two lowryder2 fems and then onto blue cheese good luck with your grow phil


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 26, 2009)

ph1l1p72 said:
			
		

> very nice grow so far i am interested to see how your blue cheese comes out  i have 5 fem barneys blue cheese waiting to go in i am going to grow mine in dwc bubblers two each in a 60ltr tub using advanced nutes high yeild grow nd bloom shedual but at about max 70% of what they say. i have recentley been growing auto flowers with good results last crop i had three lowryder2xauto ak and the yeilded seven 0z between them not bad for ten wks total time nice smoke to.i am at moment in fianl flush stage of two lowryder2 fems and then onto blue cheese good luck with your grow phil



*Thanx 4 stopping by Ph  out of all of the ladies the Blue Cheese smells the nicest then the NL. I topped the BC I don't think I will do that next time as it is real bushy and takes up ALOT of my grow area -I still have 4 fems left from these - by the looks I will probably grow this again + it is not so sensitive to nutes *


----------



## pop65 (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks for info on nutes and topping on bc yumyum im going to chop one of my girls tomorro or wed i will shos some pics if ok with you as its your grow thread.
                            phil:ccc:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 26, 2009)

ph1l1p72 said:
			
		

> have recentley been growing auto flowers with good results last crop i had three lowryder2xauto ak and the yeilded seven 0z between


 
:holysheep:  if yum yum wouldnt mind id like to see pics of those 3 autos 7 oz was that dried ? only asking cause mine didnt yeild much at all  but i have seen some goodresults with them  


*yum yum they look faboulous i have bud envy :giggle:*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 26, 2009)

ph1l1p72 said:
			
		

> tomorro or wed i will shos some pics if ok with you as its your grow thread.
> phil:ccc:



*I don't mind at all, I like pics :hubba: - I will b a little jealous cos you r smoking now (I am smoking the last of my last grow, the stuff I saved as my last resort, might make some Scooby Snacks out of some of it tho) - whenever you chop throw up pics  - probably get more props if you started a new thread in the "harvesting" forum tho...*


----------



## pop65 (Jan 27, 2009)

ok so i chopped this girl this morning she is 62days from popping her head out.she was 17inch tall.first two pics are from 30/12/08 as you can see she filled out not bad.i must say when i first started lwrydr2 fems about a year ago they germinated a lot better and quicker than recent seeds it used to be 100% this time only 3 out of 5 and they dont seem to grow as well there again it could be me anyways this one wet came in at 309grams so if i get 20% of that i will be happy as you can see in photos they have good coverinrg of trichs the smoke is quite nice nd quite strong.ukgirl that last weight was off three lowryder2Xautoak47 they do give better yeilds that said my last 2 lwryder came at 3.8oz driedView attachment 98409


View attachment 98410


View attachment 98411


----------



## pop65 (Jan 27, 2009)

more picsView attachment 98412


View attachment 98413


View attachment 98414


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 27, 2009)

:aok:


----------



## pop65 (Jan 27, 2009)

last picsView attachment 98422


View attachment 98423


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 27, 2009)

*very nice ph1l1p72 :aok: :48:*


----------



## thebest (Jan 27, 2009)

Mine Mine Mine Mine Mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 28, 2009)

*So, I did my last seed order today, preparing for my next grow. I ordered 2 DP Strawberry Coughs, fem. **(I got the pick n' mix from Attitude, 2 beans, 1 xtra for a "just in case")**My thinking: when I go to the club and get the clones I want, AffGoo and their version of Green Crack (whatever it is it is damn good smoke) I will pick a mom off those and the new Strawberry Cough, and viola there I have my moms (I have room for 3 moms in the tent) I will have 3 more vacancies for me to use some of my many other friggen beans 

So my line up so far is Strawberry cough, Aff Goo and Green Crack 4 my next run - I will choose what I like best out of this grow and add those when I start at the end of Feb. *


----------



## pop65 (Jan 29, 2009)

:ccc: :afroweed: :tokie: nice choice yumyum i now have 5 fem blue cheese 1 fem white diesel and one kc brains haze reg a freebie.i also have three reg snowryder and i have just gettin 10 newly stabilised blueryder reg which  i am going to put these 10 in 2 50ltr tubs and hope for 40% females as for bluecheese they are going to a very good friend of mine to grow 5xbc  1xwhtediesel going to keep strongest bc for mother so it should be a busy few wks wil do grow journal of blueryder .hope your nxt grow goes well

phil

ps heres a few pics of my smallest lowryder2Xautoak it was a 14inch bud monsterView attachment 98646


View attachment 98647


View attachment 98648


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow...Beautiful plants Yum, looking great so far! Lush green, you should have no issues till u harvest. Nice Job.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 29, 2009)

*Thanx for the kind words NCH*


----------



## charlesweedmore (Feb 6, 2009)

hi mate, what kind of light did u use for germing and seedlings ?it doesnt look like HPS.is it MH or Flouro ?
if you have homebox XS,why do you waste 1000w for germing ?
cant you germ and veg them in homebox XS under flouros or 250w MH or HPS ?it would be good ur  bill as well;
am i wrong ?
best regards


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 6, 2009)

*Thanks for stopping by charlesweedmore 

When I started this grow I did not have my XS yet so these where started under a 1000w MH. 

Now that I have the XS I will start my program on the grow I am starting here in a couple weeks

I will start them in the XS and move them to the big tent when its cleaned, light changed, etc... 

Then I will pull my clones and start my moms, then from that point I will never have to buy another bean (unless I get the urge) 
I did get my Strawberry Coughs today on that note *


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 6, 2009)

charlesweedmore said:
			
		

> it would be good ur  bill as well


*
My bill has never been a issue, all in all after all my making changes around the house, my bill has only gone up maybe $30 a month *


----------



## charlesweedmore (Feb 6, 2009)

electric is too expensive here  ..

edit: i wrote a message for this topic and after i completed the message,i thought it was more suitable for my other topic

thanks


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 6, 2009)

*Have not done a update in a while so here are the ladies

#1 Northern Lights - the prettiest of them all, and the smell mmmm :holysheep:

#2 Lemon Skunk (the one I topped, wont do that again. I just watered after this pic she was thirsty)

#3 The other Lemon Skunk (funny they really do kinda smell like a lemon)

#4 Red Diesel (both of these smell real good BUT they are reacting to something I will post in the sick plants section)

#5 The other Red Diesel (same note as above)

#6 Blue Cheese (I topped her and look how bushy, I wont top this strain next time. She smells the skunkiest of them all

#7 Northern lights

They just hit week 5 of flower...*


:48:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2009)

Looking real nice *Yum* :aok:

Why do you dislike topping?


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 7, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looking real nice *Yum* :aok:
> 
> Why do you dislike topping?



*Thanx PC - they got to bushy (if I had the room then I would top) the BC and LS really like hogging alot of light...*


----------



## pop65 (Feb 7, 2009)

looking good yumyum they all look very nice.i have just started my blueryder grow journal.really interested how those blue cheese go my mate has just set 5 of these away in dwc and was going to top them but space is tight so will see how yours go before he decides.:afroweed: 

                                         phil


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 27, 2009)

VERY NICE BUDS...I've been missin' out, YumYum's got it goin' on here  ...Nice grow for sure ...Got some great strains it sounds like ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN ...


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 27, 2009)

nice strains you gor there!
how tall are they now?


----------

